

Is Your Body Yours? - messel
http://lidmith.wordpress.com/2009/06/11/is-your-body-yours/

======
messel
Very thoughtful and enjoyable discussion about the limits of the individual
weighted against the rights of society. (full disclosure this is a good friend
of mines blog, I'm hoping to convince him to get his own domain/host)

